# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Mazarra / Мазарра

## Mazarra

My friend told me that my name is Russian, because "Mazarra" is a street or city in Russia. 
I don't know if this is true but I don't know the origin of my name so I'm not sure.  
Is my name Russian?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I couldn't find anything Russia-related with Mazarra. 
In Russian it would be: Мазара or Мазарра, but as I said nothing can be found... 
Are you sure it isn't middle eastern?

----------


## Mazarra

Well I found out it could also be from Iraq... But I don't think it sounds it!

----------


## FL

In Russian there is adopted word - "мазар". 
Мазар (араб. – место поклонения), у мусульман культовое сооружение над гробницами святых.
Mazar (Arabic - place of theolatry) Moslem spiritual construction over the sepulchres of the saints.  
Кок-мазар в Старом Маргелане. Почтовая карточка.
(Uzbekistan)

----------

